
Twelve Million Phones, One Dataset, Zero Privacy - darawk
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/19/opinion/location-tracking-cell-phone.html?action=click&module=Opinion&pgtype=Homepage
======
brunoalano
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21833718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21833718)

